# The Dieppe Raid (Operation Jubilee)



## Tiger (Apr 19, 2006)

This is based on a question I asked on another forum. 

What lessons and advances were gained from the raid? Were they a big factor in the success of D-day?


----------



## elmilitaro (Apr 19, 2006)

Well, I think the Allies learned to have better precision in their bombing raids on shore instillations and to have a longer naval bombardment. There are some more back I can't remember them right away.


----------



## MacArther (Apr 19, 2006)

It taught the Western Allies that they needed a dual-purpose gun, not simply one that fired AP rounds exclusively. The Churchills that made it ashore were not of much help because most of the targets were bunkers, and other such targets which could only be effectively attacked with HE rounds. The need for a dual purpose gun eventually lead to the up-gunning of Western Allies' tanks (though not enough for the most part).


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 19, 2006)

they did not have any bombardment except for destroyers the Royal Navy did not wish to risk their heavier ships nor was their any appreciable air bombardment they also learned to attack beaches from which armor would not get stranded on
here is a link with videos both allied and axis on the raid
http://www.collectionscanada.ca/dieppe/053402_e.html


----------



## Tiger (Apr 20, 2006)

Do you think greater air support during the raid could have made up for the lack of navy fire power?


----------



## MacArther (Apr 20, 2006)

Not really, unless the Brits assigned close support air craft to follow the raider's every move. As I mentioned earlier, many of the targets encountered were best dealt with by tanks using HE rounds.


----------



## plan_D (Apr 21, 2006)

It taught the Allies that capturing an intact port was an impossibility, and landing near a port to attempt such a feat would be suicidal. This led to the construction of Mulberry that the Allies dragged across the Channel with them during Operation Overlord. 

Everything that could go wrong at Dieppe did go wrong, and everything that went wrong was a lesson.


----------



## Andrew (Apr 21, 2006)

It taught the Allies that to attack anywhere on the Atlantic Wall, you needed special equipment to do the job. ie: Hobarts Funnies.


----------



## Twitch (Apr 21, 2006)

A lesson for the Germans may have been that the Allies WERE going to invade sooner or later. I think it shook some Germans out of their complacent idea that the status quo would be German dominance without challenge.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 25, 2006)

it taught that landing in front of a defended port is bad, lack of navy support, and inaccurate air attacks are not the way to go for a landing.


----------

